# Hi all



## Hollingworth72 (Feb 25, 2015)

Hi all, another Newbie to the forum here. One reason is to sell my mini mazzer e, having just got my hands on a lovely new HG one grinder. Unfortunately looks like I have to post 5 comments before I'm allowed to start a new for sale post







Once the mazzer is gone, its in with the Londinium and out with the Andreja premium. Oh happy times.....Kevin.


----------



## Hollingworth72 (Feb 25, 2015)

Perhaps I should have put this in the introductions forum section...hmmm


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hi , 5 posts wont take long .....

hg1 and l1 and are well loved combo on here . you will enjoy them both in sure ...


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

L1 paired with HG One doesn't get much better.


----------

